# Mushroom Farm?



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I seem to recall a place in metro detroit when I was a kid that you could walk into and get fresh mushrooms (I think they were all button mushrooms). I can't remember if they were self-pick or not, and I seem to recall a fire putting them out of business.

Anyone else recall this? Am I out of my mind? My wife thinks I'm cuckoo but I swear I remember this thing... maybe on Ryan Rd?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Big white building? I'm having flashbacks.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It was on Ryan and West Utica Rd, just North of 59


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> It was on Ryan and West Utica Rd, just North of 59


Yeah, thats where I was thinking. You could see it from Hall Rd.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I lived in Shelby Oaks (Mound and 59) at the time and man if the wind came out of the west...


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

yup,just west of Ryan rd. and a tad south of Auburn rd. Used to go there for mushroom compost for the garden.


----------



## redshirt32 (Aug 20, 2003)

There was also a farm on 15 & Ryan. Can't remember when they torn it down. There was some more on Dequindre just north of M-59.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I knew I hadn't lost my mind.... Sorta wish there was one still around so I could show her. Oh well.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Manko-Mushroom-Farm-Almont-MI/197736670263713

It looks like the one near Almont is still open. After visiting there you could go up the road 2 more miles to the Smokehouse and get their tour of the meat smoking process. Then on to Imlay City to the Vlasic pickle plant and watch them operate. That plant is huge.
Had you thought of this 6 weeks earlier you could have visited a few farms/plants in the Imlay area and watched carrots, lettuce, squash, & onions all being packed for market.

L & O


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Steve...... ur wife? When did that happen? I guess I have been away for awhile......

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey mike, its between too long. Hope all is well with you! Get this, even have a near three year old daughter! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Holy Crap!!!! Well, good luck to you and the unlucky lady! (Lol) Almost 3 yr old kid???? Damn, didnt think I was gone that long.... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

Shoeman said:


> It was on Ryan and West Utica Rd, just North of 59



Yep, passed it everyday on my way to work at Rochester Golf Course........during the summer.............wheeeeeeeeeeeeeehwww

LOL

Went to school with the owners son.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

"The" IFN ???????


no kidding :yikes:


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

That would be me..... Hows Fiji doing?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

